# Trouble has arrived! (Pictures)



## Maesfen (5 March 2013)

Being a glutton for punishment it was no surprise when they said to us "OK for next week?" and this bundle of mischief arrived!

Meet Drama and Dreamy AKA Double Trouble!  How can you resist them?


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2013)

Do you never learn !!!!!

Busy day then, everything out of reach.  Put your boots on the shelf and everything else that can be shredded, stolen, peed on or eaten.

Forget seeing the daff's come up in the garden, give the cat to the neighbours and tell the farm dogs they are about to tolerate torture.

Have fun and I hope they win you a prize in the summer.


----------



## CrazyMare (5 March 2013)

They might be trouble, but they are utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (6 March 2013)

They are adorable! I hope your sanity is up to it!




AdorableAlice said:



			Do you never learn !!!!!

Busy day then, everything out of reach.  Put your boots on the shelf and everything else that can be shredded, stolen, peed on or eaten.

Forget seeing the daff's come up in the garden, give the cat to the neighbours and tell the farm dogs they are about to tolerate torture.

Have fun and I hope they win you a prize in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

 LOL!


----------



## L&M (6 March 2013)

And you let them in the house?!!!

Mine are due in the next few weeks - every season I try to think of an excuse not to have them, but am always persuaded otherwise.....!

Have fun and good luck x


----------



## Maesfen (6 March 2013)

Lol at you lot!  Loving every minute so far.

Sidney, yes, ours have always come into the house right from the start and we've never had a problem with them as long as you remember to move things out of reach and don't leave them shut in, our back door is always open (I'd rather find things up the lawn than carnage in the house!).  They are the easiest of things to house train too, only need telling once or twice and they've got it.  They have the run of the well fenced garden which OH does not mind (too much!) when it starts resembling Beirut and come down the yard with me when I do the boxes out and they live out at night in one of the loose boxes with a basket, bedding and a heat lamp too as it's still so cold.

Some different house pups but all with the same theme!


----------



## Leg_end (6 March 2013)

Awwwwwww


----------



## Dizzydancer (6 March 2013)

aww puppy belly!! i love puppies especially when they ahve spotty naked tummies!!


----------



## chestnut cob (6 March 2013)

Love them!!  Sure I'm overdue for a cuppa at yours


----------



## Maesfen (6 March 2013)

Just give us a shout and I'll put the kettle on!  Wear your armoured plated trousers, they have claws like needles at present!


----------



## tootsietoo (6 March 2013)

Need a like button!


----------



## Amymay (7 March 2013)

Do you ever have them back Maesfen, when they're hunting days are over?


----------



## Maesfen (7 March 2013)

There have been a couple that I would have had back like a shot but it just wouldn't be fair to them besides it would be nigh impossible to keep them at home unless they were shut in a box and that's no way for an ex hunting hound to live.  Quality of life not quantity has to be the right thing for foxhounds that have spent a life hunting over large distances in relative freedom.  
Saying that, we had both Legend and Widget back for retirement from the basset pack but they're couch potatoes who don't see the point of expending energy if Mum's not coming too unlike the foxhounds who wouldn't give a toss about us and would be in the next county if you let them all, each and every day.

Sorry, long answer when No would have done!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 March 2013)

We had an otter hound we walked back, but he was injured rather than retired and had not done a huge amount of hunting before being injured.

He was also a daft as a brush and very easy to look after.  He even exercised with the hunters and a labrador.


----------



## Nicnac (7 March 2013)

Can't wait until I retire so I can have hunt puppies!  They are gorgeous & must leave a huge hole (or millions of tiny holes all over your house!) when they leave.


----------



## PorkChop (7 March 2013)

Gorgeous - looks like they have settled in


----------



## Alec Swan (7 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			aww puppy belly!! i love puppies especially when they ahve spotty naked tummies!!
		
Click to expand...

I still find them irresistible,  despite the fact that there have been zillions.  I never tire of puppies!!



tootsietoo said:



			Need a like button!
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  

A lovely thread Maesfen,  and I was going to say that you're nuts,  but given the right environment,  I'd do just the same.  The truth is that I'm highly envious!  I've always needed a bigger house,  and given the opportunity,  I'd fill Blenheim Palace,  so my OH says! 

Lovely pics.  Thank you.

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Can't wait until I retire so I can have hunt puppies!  They are gorgeous & must leave a huge hole (or millions of tiny holes all over your house!) when they leave.
		
Click to expand...

Millions of HUGE holes in the house, garden and stables.

It is fantastic though to watch them at puppy show and even better if they win a prize.  All the puppies we had never forgot us and would come and greet us at the meet.

You do need a sense of humour mind ! my ex mother in law never did see the funny side of a whole green tripe being brought into the house by Roman and Remus, who left the feed room door open then !!


----------



## Maesfen (7 March 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			We had an otter hound we walked back, but he was injured rather than retired and had not done a huge amount of hunting before being injured.

He was also a daft as a brush and very easy to look after.  He even exercised with the hunters and a labrador.
		
Click to expand...

I think proper otterhounds are wonderful, don't see too many these days but several people think Modget is part otterhound when he's actually lurcher x basset, lol! 








Nicnac said:



			Can't wait until I retire so I can have hunt puppies!  They are gorgeous & must leave a huge hole (or millions of tiny holes all over your house!) when they leave.
		
Click to expand...

It's horrid when they leave, so quiet and I can't watch them go, get quite emotional but at the same time, everyone including the other dogs heave a sigh of relief and you can start putting things back where they normally are - and repairing the lawn too!  As long as you have a secure area for them where they can play you will love having them; they're a challenge sometimes but they never forget you; even when out hunting when older they'll always come up for a cuddle which can be amusing at times lol.



Alec Swan said:



			A lovely thread Maesfen,  and I was going to say that your nuts,  but given the right environment,  I'd do just the same.  The truth is that I'm highly envious!  I've always needed a bigger house,  and given the opportunity,  I'd fill Blenheim Palace,  so my OH says! 

Lovely pics.  Thank you.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Lol Alec, you haven't seen the size of our house; it's tiny honestly, just a straight through 3 up 3 down and the dogs are confined to the kitchen and sitting room with the back door to the garden always open; even we don't use the front room unless we have upmarket guests and that's once in a blue moon.  Everyone, visitors and us alike have to scramble for a chair but if they find one they also have to be prepared to have at least one dog on their lap - it is their house after all!


----------



## Suziq77 (7 March 2013)

Oh they are gorgeous, I've gone all broody


----------



## chestnut cob (7 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Just give us a shout and I'll put the kettle on!  Wear your armoured plated trousers, they have claws like needles at present!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!!  I love hound pups!  When I went to look at the new pony, the seller had some in and they were just the most adorable things


----------



## JenHunt (10 March 2013)

lovely looking pups, and good names too!!

have you ever noticed how they live up to their names?!.... Drama could be an interesting one!


----------



## tootsietoo (18 March 2013)

How do I put pictures in a thread??

Mine arrived on Sunday.  Proper little squidgy round things they are!  They're the youngest I've ever had them.  Questions though - what are the best puppy toys that you have found?  Obviously the answer is something very important and expensive e.g. new bit of tack, shoes, boot room vinyl floor, but other than those, what are their favourite chewy things?  Also, are yours outside?  It is cold tonight!


----------



## Tiffany (18 March 2013)

I can understand how you couldn't resist them. They are so cute and they've got the cheekiest faces


----------



## Maesfen (18 March 2013)

JenHunt said:



			lovely looking pups, and good names too!!

have you ever noticed how they live up to their names?!.... Drama could be an interesting one! 

Click to expand...

Lol, Drama is just that, a drama queen with the loudest scream you could imagine if she can't get what/where she wants to be while dreamy is a bit more laid back!  Luckily the neighbours used to walk pups too else I swear they'd think we were murdering them sometimes and we're not, it's all self inflicted!  One day I'll put a video up with sound of them playing, they're so fierce.



tootsietoo said:



			How do I put pictures in a thread??

Mine arrived on Sunday.  Proper little squidgy round things they are!  They're the youngest I've ever had them.  Questions though - what are the best puppy toys that you have found?  Obviously the answer is something very important and expensive e.g. new bit of tack, shoes, boot room vinyl floor, but other than those, what are their favourite chewy things?  Also, are yours outside?  It is cold tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world!  Hope you have as much fun with them as we do and will look forward to the pics.

They love cardboard to chew up and scatter like confetti, old loo and kitchen rolls are favourites; we also always give them an old pair of shoes/slippers or boots and they are taught that those are theirs but just they dare to touch any others (they usually get a slap with the 'banned' ones!) but while they're here we tend to put everything up out of reach; you soon get into the habit of putting things out of their reach believe me! )
Ours are outside in a loose box with a plastic dog bed with fleece and Vet Bed with shavings on the floor so it's easy to clean up; they also have an infra red lamp above them because it's been so cold.  You can pick the bulbs up anywhere but ours actually is what we call a pig lamp, your local Countrywide/ag' store/Homebase should have them and they're worth their weight in gold even if it's just to give you peace of mind that they're warm enough (bit like this http://www.chicken-house.co.uk/acatalog/Standard_Heat_lamps.html)  You'll probably need one for next year after all so you'll (the pups) will get your moneysworth out of it!!)
I'm just about to put them out with their supper now (6 Weetabix type biscuits with warm water and milk) and they love going back out; not sure they would if I didn't take their supper out with them though but as it is they've already learnt to race me to their door!  They'll have their breakfast in the box (it's 12x12 so plenty big enough) and then I let them out about midday as that way the other dogs have a bit of peace, I can do some jobs/shopping etc; you can hear them playing in there quite happily although I make a point to not go near their box as I don't think that's very fair to them (soft touch, me!)  After that, they're out with us until about now each night so they don't do too badly and they play hard but sleep even harder many times while they're out, they are only babies after all, they need their sleep.  They soon learn your routine and seem much happier when they've learnt what to expect.  These two are absolutely fearless and terrible jumpers; they can already leap from chair to chair but they have already grown too big to get through the palings into OH's veg patch which he is pleased about but they're mighty cheesed off about lol!!


To put pic's up you can open an account with either Photobucket or Image Shack; they're both free; upload the pics from your computer/phone into that then use the IMG code below the pic to post where your cursor is (it helps to have both windows/tabs open the same time.


----------



## tootsietoo (19 March 2013)

Thanks maesfen, I'll try some pics. I'll definitely go and get a pig lamp tomorrow. There is a high socket in their box which I use for clipping so should be easy to rig up. I have wanted one or two for ages for the horses so this is a good excuse!  They have straw, newspaper, blankets, a duvet and a hot water bottle tonight, all on a pallet in a sheltered corner in a box, but it is bitter.  Interesting to hear about your routine, everyone is different with them. Mine probably have a similar life to yours in terms of amount of freedom and company.  Weetabix and milk sounds good, I only have dry puppy food right now and they do seem very little for it, although they are eating it pretty happily.


----------



## Maesfen (19 March 2013)

Don't be surprised when pieces of the duvet meet you at the door but it sounds a pretty good bed for them!

These dig into the dry dog food the others have too when they come in at lunchtime, they seem pretty adaptable, they're right dustbins!  For breakfast they have a tin of meat (Butcher's Tripe at present!) with some soaked small bite mixer until they change their teeth when I'll change over to normal biscuit; the kennels also brought over some calf legs for them last week which they love; they have those in their box just in case any of ours decide to claim them, saves a lot of arguments!  I never say no to any flesh the kennels bring as it does them good, they love it and they'll be used to it when they go back to kennels.  It's quite sad when you suddenly come across an old bone in a funny place long after the hounds have gone back to kennels, they're good reminders of the fun you've had though.  
There are loads of ways to look after hound pups, nobody's the same, just do what suits them and you and keeps them safe but still with the chance to see the world (the couple my son walked last year had regular trips out with walks on the beach) we don't go as far as that but they do get plenty of freedom to ramble about.

Can't wait to see your pups now.


----------



## tootsietoo (21 March 2013)

Here you go.  They are very hard to photograph because they never keep still!


----------



## Maesfen (21 March 2013)

They look adorable and easy to recognise with those patches; have they got decent names?
Lol, I recognise your scrummy lurcher and fence from measuring it up!!


----------



## tootsietoo (21 March 2013)

Ah ha!  I know who you are now!  When you mentioned your son walking puppies I wondered if it was!  In the end I got a cheap job done - please could you mention to him because I never called him back to tell him I wasn't going to use his services.  Sorry!

They are Goblet and Gosling.  My lurcher is scrummy, although he is harassing the puppies a bit.


----------



## Girlracer (21 March 2013)

They are adorable.


----------



## Maesfen (22 March 2013)

We had a cracking bitch once called Goblet, she hunted for 7 seasons (when hunting was proper hunting!) so hope yours is as good.


----------

